# Terminator Salvation



## Nick1 (May 24, 2009)

What A Great Movie! I loved it. The story was good the action shots were good it wasnt too long or too short. Great Movie.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 24, 2009)

action from beginning, middle and end, it was fuckin great, i really wasn't disappointed at all


----------



## liquidcow (May 24, 2009)

There are only two Terminator movies in my world.


----------



## romper_stomper (May 24, 2009)

First two were epic...The third was ok... I want to see salvation.


----------



## Tiger (May 24, 2009)

First of the series I do not care about. If it had had a good director, maybe, but nothing was actually _said_ by this film. Just Batman fighting robots you dont actually fear.


----------



## silentrage (May 24, 2009)

^ I think they pretty much beat the horse dead already.
Oh noes, the world is going to end, let's go back in time to stop it!
Oh noes, by trying to stop it, we actually caused it to end, let's go back again!
Oh yeah, we stopped it... Oh noes, we didn't, the world still ended!

I'd be surprised if there wasn't a secret ending after the credits of this movie that shows the whole series is just stuck in a time warp and you end up back at the beginning of the first one.

That being said, the trailers look fucking awesome so I'm gonna go see it. Batman vs Terminator? Fuck yeah!


----------



## lefty robb (May 25, 2009)

The movie kicked total ass, was very surprised to see how much weight Brice Dallas Howard put on though...


On a side note, Michael Ironside is in it, and he kicks ass.


----------



## Nick1 (May 25, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> The movie kicked total ass, was very surprised to see how much weight Brice Dallas Howard put on though...
> 
> 
> On a side note, Michael Ironside is in it, and he kicks ass.


I used to be related to Michael Ironside. By marriage. But they divorced before I met him.


----------



## possumkiller (May 25, 2009)

this was the terminator ive been waiting to see since the first one came out. all the teasing at the beginnings of the future war and then blah, story building. i thought t3 was gonna be it but omg that was the worst piece of crap ever. so i went into this movie sure that i would be disappointed. and omg. IT WAS BADASS!!! BADASS!!!! BADASS!!!!! i dont know what else to say. im gonna go see it again. BADASS!!!!!!












































*BADASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 25, 2009)

I thought it was good, but the storyline was lacking.


----------



## Xaios (May 26, 2009)

I thought it was pretty meh. Sure, the technical side was well done, but they just went way too much for the "Mad Max" look. Apparently they don't have trees worth mentioning in the future.

Quite possibly the most greivous thing they did though was the lame attempts at pseudo-existentialism bullshit. In the first movie, Arnie is just fucking evil, and that's it. In the second and third movies, the T1000 and the T-X are also just plain evil. Sure, they turn Arnie into a good guy, but he's still an emotionless machine, just as God intended. But now with this new one, we get some machine dude who thinks he's a man, and at the end of the movie we get a lame lecture on the "meaning of humanity." This is TERMINATOR, ffs, not Ghost In The Shell.

Not gonna see it again.


----------



## Tiger (May 26, 2009)

Xaios said:


> I thought it was pretty meh. Sure, the technical side was well done, but they just went way too much for the "Mad Max" look. Apparently they don't have trees worth mentioning in the future.
> 
> Quite possibly the most greivous thing they did though was the lame attempts at pseudo-existentialism bullshit. In the first movie, Arnie is just fucking evil, and that's it. In the second and third movies, the T1000 and the T-X are also just plain evil. Sure, they turn Arnie into a good guy, but he's still an emotionless machine, just as God intended. But now with this new one, we get some machine dude who thinks he's a man, and at the end of the movie we get a lame lecture on the "meaning of humanity." This is TERMINATOR, ffs, not Ghost In The Shell.
> 
> Not gonna see it again.





Spoiler



That bitch makes out with a robot. Seriously, McG? 

Grievances: Super robot with an exposed beating heart, why? How can blood power mechanical devices of that level, and how does it even begin to work when the robot's VEINS get melted off?

The scene where connor jumps into the ocean. Cue the 1980's 'Youre a loose cannon! speech from an overbearing general. Shut the fuck up movie.

The scene where he commandeers a robot bike.

The entire premise of the coded signal. The second they explain that I said to myself "So SkyNet is going to trick them." Sure enough.

Why do Terminators feel the need to pick up and throw their prey? For the entire last act all they do is pick up whoever they are trying to kill and toss them into the nearest hard object. When the terminator comes to Kyle Reese's cell, how does it not just kill him dead right there?

Why is Connor surprised by the T-800's? He knows that the T-1000 and T-X are on the way...the T-1000 makes the 800's look like childs play.

Anyone notice there are no laser weapons as shown in previous films?




I looove Terminator 1,2,3, but this one just has a dumbass director. Go back to making Korn videos.


----------



## possumkiller (May 26, 2009)

umm they were in the middle of the desert. i honestly havent seen many trees there in person.


----------



## Demiurge (May 27, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wanted to love the movie, but hate to admit it, your grievances are spot-on.

I was reading today on MSNBC about the alternate ending that McG wanted to do and Christian Bale was on board for:



Spoiler



John Connor succumbs to his injuries- somehow breaking every rib and being impaled and then being treated in an open-air desert clinic in a world where antibiotics are considered exotic was too much for him. So instead of transplanting Marcus' heart into John, they transplant John's skin onto Marcus. Once done, "Skynet" kicks in for Marcus (although he removed the chip?) and he kills everyone around him (the people who would know about the procedure) so now Skynet has infiltrated the resistance under the guise of John Connor- the machines set up for an easy victory.



Seems sillier than the ending used... but home much sillier?


----------



## hufschmid (May 27, 2009)

It will only be over here the 6th of june


----------



## Petef2007 (May 29, 2009)

opens here next week. Quite anticipating this one, as long its better than T3 was - been a lifelong terminator fan so hopefully it won't disappoint.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 29, 2009)

Terminator with no Arnie = 
Terminator with t3h laz0rs = 
Christian Bale as John Connor = 
Careless plotlines and lack of cohesion because the director "could" = 
Terminator Salvation = 

For me at least, i give this film








Two badass terminators. And that's being generous.


----------



## jymellis (May 29, 2009)

i thought it was awesome. i will buy the mega delux collectors special feature edition dvd when it comes out. first movie i have seen in the theatre since the last AVP.


----------



## silentrage (May 29, 2009)

A while ago I heard T4 was gonna be about how arnie was a human rebel who was so fucking badass that the machines chose him as the terminator to strike fear into the hearts of their enemies, and I was all hyped.
Does the film have anything to do with that? Try to tell me without spoiling it plz. ^^


----------



## Tiger (May 29, 2009)

No.


----------



## troyguitar (May 29, 2009)

I was entertained while watching it, but it was entirely forgettable.

Oddly enough, my girlfriend who has never seen any of the other Terminator movies (or the TV show) actually thought it was pretty good. I guess this means I have to show her the first two movies, maybe the third since iirc it's a Matrix ripoff and she liked that.


----------



## petereanima (Jun 4, 2009)

i always thought it would be cool to have a whole movie about the war you see in the flashbacks of kyle reese in the first movie. now its here, and i'm going to see it. i've just seen trailers, but i wouldnt judge the story until its "compelte" - you know that there are 2 more following?

i think christian bale is cool, michael ironside is as badass as can be, shitloads of endoskeletons, postapocalyptic earth, action from start to end...i cannot detect anything going wrong in that movie!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd intended not to go see this movie as critics said it was poor... now I have interest in going to see it.

I trust you guys over critics any day


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 4, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'd intended not to go see this movie as critics said it was poor... now I have interest in going to see it.
> 
> I trust you guys over critics any day



By all means, go and see it. Just don't expect too much...


----------



## Nick (Jun 4, 2009)

i sometimes wonder why people here watch films?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone notice that the scenes in LA at the observatory looks _exactly_ like Fallout 3? 



Nick said:


> i sometimes wonder why people here watch films?



To piss you off, probably...


----------



## Nick (Jun 4, 2009)

possibly.

it seems that directors are expected to ask individuals what their personal preference would be for a plot and some 'subtle undertones' for their next movie should be these days.

Its fucking terminator people.......

first movie: Terminator comes back from the future to help save sarah connor, lots of killing and explosions later he succeeds. Love interest develops and it ends up that the guy sent back to protect her fathers John Connor. 

This is not script or plot writting genious in any way.

second: Terminator who looks exactly the same comes back to help john connor (now a teenager) survivie as the human resistance have found out a t1000 has been sent back to kill him. Lots of explosions and killing (but not so much) later he also succeeds.

third: same as second but a parody of itself. weakest of the 3 but still pretty much following the same formula.

fourth: not seen it yet (going to tonight) but you know what im going in with an open mind and i will pretty much enjoy it if it involves killing, explosions and a semi decent plot which is exactly what all the other ones had.

i really dont know what people expected of this other than killing, explosions and general action.

i dont want to play down the first 2 as i fucking love them but i find it better to see things for what they are. i think it generally results in me being more satisfied while sitting in the cinema.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 4, 2009)

I actually enjoyed Rise of the Machines 

the car chase with the Fire Truck where they fuck up an entire street = win.

Kristanna Loken naked at the start = win.

Arnie = win.

I enjoyed it the most of the 3 I think.


----------



## Nick (Jun 4, 2009)

i concur

but again, i saw it for what it was and didnt moan at the fact that it wasnt terminator or terminator 2.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, most of the complaints in this thread are pretty lame-sauce.

"I went to a blatant summer blockbuster franchise movie and didn't get an Oscar worthy film! Waaaaaaahhhhh!!"

Seriously? A franchise built on the 'acting' of Arnold Swarzanegger and Linda Hamilton? SERIOUSLY? WTF do you people expect when you go to see these movies? The key word in science fiction is FICTION. Let's face it -- the entire franchise is based on the premise of TIME TRAVEL. A Terminator movie has NEVER been realistic in the past, so why would it suddenly start now?

I go to these movies to be entertained in a 'turn my brain off, sit back and eat some popcorn, and watch the cool splodey things' sort of way. This series has never been an intellectual one, and any of you who expected it to be really ought to go back and watch those older movies because I think you're placing them on a pedestal upon which they really don't belong. They're fun action/thriller movies with a pinch of sci-fi thrown in. Always have been, always will be.

For those who haven't seen it -- if you expect to get Shakespearian dialog out of a franchise built by James Cameron, don't waste your time. If you want to have fun watching splodey things and seeing Batman kick Terminator's ass, go have a blast.


----------



## Nick (Jun 4, 2009)

+100000000


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 4, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Let's face it -- the entire franchise is based on the premise of TIME TRAVEL. A Terminator movie has NEVER been realistic in the past, so why would it suddenly start now?



how do you know that they don't have time travel in the future?  

most people respond with: if backwards time travel ends up as possible, we would already have people from the future on this planet. who says they ended up on this planet? if time travel is possible in the way way far future, what are the chances of them being able to control it and coming precisely back to our section of time?

the mind boggles


----------



## Senensis (Jun 4, 2009)

I saw it a couple of days ago and it was entertaining. Period. Nowhere as good as the first 2 of the saga. The human/terminator idea plain sucked (for me anyway).

And lol at the Mototerminator having USB ports. Also, lol even harder at the terminators having digicodes at their doorsteps.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 4, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> how do you know that they don't have time travel in the future?
> 
> most people respond with: if backwards time travel ends up as possible, we would already have people from the future on this planet. who says they ended up on this planet? if time travel is possible in the way way far future, what are the chances of them being able to control it and coming precisely back to our section of time?
> 
> the mind boggles



If they have the mind bogglingly advanced technology to time travel, they should also have the comparatively simple technologies to make sure we don't notice they changed anything or that they came back at all. :/

So the whole idea that they FAILED at fixing history is absurd to begin with. 
And that thing about only being able to send back organic matter is bull, first of all it makes no sense, secondly how can you get around it by wrapping it in meat? Can't they wrap one of them cloaked nuclear-powered laser-armed super-sonic magnetic hover jets in meat patties and send THAT back?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 4, 2009)

silentrage said:


> If they have the mind bogglingly advanced technology to time travel, they should also have the comparatively simple technologies to make sure we don't notice they changed anything or that they came back at all. :/



I'm sure taking measures to secure that history is not changed is far more complex than actually going from point A to point B in time


----------



## silentrage (Jun 4, 2009)

Their goal is to change history... that's as easy as stepping on an earthworm.


----------



## Petef2007 (Jun 4, 2009)

Saw T4 last night. As a lifelong terminator fan im happy to say i wasn't disappointed, few points in the storyline needed looking at and the dialogue was a tad awkward in places, but overall i'd rate it around an 8/10. 

Only thing that i can say pissed me off about it was Bale's batman voice. He needs to learn to pronounce.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 4, 2009)

Petef2007 said:


> Only thing that i can say pissed me off about it was Bale's batman voice. He needs to learn to pronounce.





"WHERE'S RACHEL?!?!?!"


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 4, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> "WHERE'S RACHEL?!?!?!"


----------



## silentrage (Jun 4, 2009)

"Who do you work for!!!?!?!"

"uhhh......"

"WRONG ANSWER!!"


----------



## Origins (Jun 5, 2009)

The movie was great, lot of amazing visual effects.
However the ending is such a cliché, I´m not really fan


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2009)

saw it last night and loved it.

loved the cgi'd face on the T-800 of you know who EPIC FUCKING WIN!!!!!!!!

i take it if they are making more movies they are planning on just putting an end to it?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

I am seeing this film this evening 

opinions shall be sprinkled on this thread.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 5, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I go to these movies to be entertained in a 'turn my brain off, sit back and eat some popcorn, and watch the cool splodey things' sort of way. This series has never been an intellectual one, and any of you who expected it to be really ought to go back and watch those older movies because I think you're placing them on a pedestal upon which they really don't belong. They're fun action/thriller movies with a pinch of sci-fi thrown in. Always have been, always will be.



Yeeeea except thats not accurate. The first two are done in a way as to be believable. They are done with quite a bit of class, which is why they are so legendary. 

There's a reason Terminator is a franchise and Time Cop is not. Its silly to say that because its a movie about time travel/robots then it is excusable to insult the audiences intelligence.

What about Alien and Aliens? They parallel nice with Terminator, the first is horror and the second is more action. Does that mean we cant bitch about how cheap the AvPs were?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Yeeeea except thats not accurate. The first two are done in a way as to be believable. They are done with quite a bit of class, which is why they are so legendary.



are you saying Terminator is both believable and classy? it stars an Austrian bodybuilder who has the acting ability of a plastic fork and deals with massive robots from the future who come to torch everybody...

no you're right it _is_ believable.


----------



## Misanthropy (Jun 5, 2009)

Ending was terrible.Love the cycle bots.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 5, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Yeeeea except thats not accurate. The first two are done in a way as to be believable. They are done with quite a bit of class, which is why they are so legendary.



I couldn't possibly disagree more. There is NOTHING believable about the Terminator series, and nothing 'classy' about them either.

I love the movies, don't get me wrong. I just know how to call a spade a spade.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah the end left something to be desired.

Does this mean Connor will be a fucking beast in the next one cos he has the perfect heart? lol

as far as them being believable? if terminator is believable so is xmen? i dont see that description being thrown around with the xmen movies.


----------



## Wi77iam (Jun 5, 2009)

There was a bit.. where you had to fucking read that horrible green text.
i wanted to watcha movie, not read.. 

There was only like 10 minutes of Arnie, which mad me fairly angry, he should have gotten the main role.
but all in all, it was a pretty good film, but 1 and 2 are moar badass


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

green boxes around the spoilers people!


----------



## synrgy (Jun 5, 2009)

Nick said:


> as far as them being believable? if terminator is believable so is xmen? i dont see that description being thrown around with the xmen movies.



I think this has to do with the preconceptions people carry in relation to the sci-fi genre. It's basically the whole Star Trek vs Star Wars schools of thought. Some people think sci-fi is supposed to be more science than fiction, and some people prefer sci-fi that's more fantasy than anything.

I think due to it's nostalgic value, and that it was pretty cutting edge at the time of its release, people group the original Terminator movie into the 'more sci than fi' category, and expect the same from the sequels. Unfortunately, if you take off the 'awesome goggles' and really analyze the film objectively, it's CLEARLY about 97% pure fantasy and 3% science. Cameron did a great job directing it, and it was some of the best acting any director ever squeezed out of those actors over their entire careers, but I think if you're honest with yourself when watching the movie, you have to suspend a LOT of brain power to believe any of it for even a second.

Conversely, with X-Men and other similar comic book franchises, people go in knowing that it's basically fantasy, and don't expect a movie about 'people' with 'super powers' to be particularly realistic.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 5, 2009)

It's the direction and cinematography that lends those films credibility, the storyline itself is ludicrous in a realistic context at best.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

silentrage said:


> It's the direction and cinematography that lends those films credibility, the storyline itself is ludicrous in a realistic context at best.


----------



## Decipher (Jun 5, 2009)

I saw this movie last weekend (and forgot to throw in my  until today) and I thought it was good. Nothing super spectacular, but good. I think McG did a pretty good job. The story was decent enough (interesting timeline choice in relation to the whole Conner story) and the cast was not bad. The special effects in this movie are amazing IMO. I'm not going to spoil anything though, as I think it's a movie a Terminator fan may enjoy. 

Defenitly better than T3:Rise of the Machines.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 5, 2009)

I can see them making another film about the end of the war, how man triumph over machine, or make a tragic ending where machine destroys man, or both machine and man perish, or they can go cheesy matrix 3 style and have them reach a symbiotic relationship.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 5, 2009)

silentrage said:


> It's the direction and cinematography that lends those films credibility, the storyline itself is ludicrous in a realistic context at best.



And don't forget the acting. I just watched the first one on TV tonight and there's almost no symbolism or fear in the new film whereas in the first one the scene where Kyle Reese gives her the revolver in the motel is very telling. First she pushes it away as if it's disgusting. Then she looks at it and picks it up, as if realising that this is going to be her life from now on and by accepting the gun, she's accepting her fate. She then rhetorically asks Reese "if it's ever going to end". Also, the original animatronic T-101 was genuinely frightening. Very much in the scene in the future where one infiltrates the hide away and all you can see it its gleaming red eyes in the dark as it butchers everyone.

You don't get that in the new film. Everything is so damn two-dimensional and "Hollywood"...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

took my girlfriend to see it, can't believe I paid to see such crap


----------



## silentrage (Jun 5, 2009)

No you paid for after-cinema sex, the crap is just a bonus. 



ZeroSignal said:


> And don't forget the acting. I just watched the first one on TV tonight and there's almost no symbolism or fear in the new film whereas in the first one the scene where Kyle Reese gives her the revolver in the motel is very telling. First she pushes it away as if it's disgusting. Then she looks at it and picks it up, as if realising that this is going to be her life from now on and by accepting the gun, she's accepting her fate. She then rhetorically asks Reese "if it's ever going to end". Also, the original animatronic T-101 was genuinely frightening. Very much in the scene in the future where one infiltrates the hide away and all you can see it its gleaming red eyes in the dark as it butchers everyone.
> 
> You don't get that in the new film. Everything is so damn two-dimensional and "Hollywood"...



Yeah Sarah Connor was also pretty fcking bad ass in that, possibly the most badass female role ever. 
Arnold's acting was also flawless, or should I say whoever cast him in that role is a genius.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't need to take my girlfriend to the cinema to have sex with her


----------



## silentrage (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh you beast.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 6, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't need to take my girlfriend to the cinema to have sex with her



Damnit, I had to....

Wait what!!  (Dave knows I'm foolin ^^).

I'll second what Ruarc noted - I also watched the Original last night and I own all the rest on DVD. As much of a fan as I am I really don't think I'll be watching the most current installment. Every single film moves further and further away from the sheer atmosphere and impact of the first.....regardless of how much they spent on effects without the quality of the writing and acting then subsequent releases are simply cashing in on the franchise which should have been left as it was.

Christian Bale's machismo was a bad choice for the role - the story of John Connors isn't about bare-faced bravissimo in the face of insurmountable odds, never has been...but thats apparently what they're turning it into completely with stilted dialogue and effects-heavy storylines.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 6, 2009)

Come back next week as John Connor takes the machine key that empowers skynet deep into the hearts of old LA where it can be destroyed in the fires of a nondescript factory with a volcano in it that we'll call fact doom!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 6, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Come back next week as John Connor takes the machine key that empowers skynet deep into the hearts of old LA where it can be destroyed in the fires of a nondescript factory with a volcano in it that we'll call fact doom!



Probably...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 6, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Oh you beast.



I know right? I guess you could say I'm a ladies man.



ShadyDavey said:


> completely with stilted dialogue



stitled dialogue is a polite way of putting it


----------



## Pauly (Jun 6, 2009)

Just saw it. You know what the worst films are? The ones where you can see potential for something good yet get given something depressingly bad. This was one of those films. I already have a nerdy mental list about a page long of things that annoyed/depressed me about this, a Terminator film. I thought some people were being overly harsh when they said Terminator 3 was better. They weren't wrong sadly (in my opinion). Salvation looks prettier but that's about it.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 6, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> are you saying Terminator is both believable and classy? it stars an Austrian bodybuilder who has the acting ability of a plastic fork and deals with massive robots from the future who come to torch everybody...
> 
> no you're right it _is_ believable.



It stars great actors and Arnold had to play a low level spy robot, he did it perfectly. He seemed robotic. 

What exactly isnt believable about a nuclear fallout scenario plus technology eventually turning against us you'll have to enlighten the group, since you seem to have the final say on what is or is not believable.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 6, 2009)

Tiger said:


> He seemed robotic.


 
He seemed Austrian.



Tiger said:


> What exactly isnt believable


 
Time travel for starters, as if it gets any less believable than that.

Not saying it wasn't cool -- I dug the new Star Trek despite the Time Travel angle, but I'm also not making the argument that it's a believeable film.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 11, 2009)

I just saw this movie, and it was quite bad. Is it too much to ask for the writers to spend more than five minutes thinking about the plot?


----------



## GazPots (Jun 13, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> The movie kicked total ass, was very surprised to see how much weight Brice Dallas Howard put on though...




I actually wondered if she was chunky or pregnant when i saw it. Turns out according to wiki her character was pregnant. 



I liked the movie but i agree with the retarded flinging characters around when they could just kill them.


And there are no laser weapons because they havent been invented yet.


----------



## lefty robb (Jun 13, 2009)

GazPots said:


> I actually wondered if she was chunky or pregnant when i saw it. Turns out according to wiki her character was pregnant.



I know she was in the film and she was really pregnant during spider man 3 and ever since her face totally plumped up, I'd still do her totally, but she was way hotter in Lady in the Water and The Village.


----------



## petereanima (Jun 15, 2009)

guys, i really dont know what some of you expected form that movie. watched it on friday, and while i really was afraid from time to time in advance because so many people didnt like it, i can gladly say that this movie is BADASS and i deem it awesome in the name of Apfelstrudel-country which is Austria, a.k.a. the origin of Terminator. 

seriously, no complaints from my side - besides



Spoiler



the cheesy "i give you my heart" scene in the ending



but i can look over that - every one of the series had a part of cheese to it, so its excusable. some small failures in the story-logic, but agian - thats the whole series, so why does everybody just complain about it in this part?

i got what i expected - shitloads of action, explosions, endoskeletons getting nuked by batman and guns n roses. win.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 17, 2009)

Saw it yesterday, and while I enjoyed the action... this was one absolutely fucking retarded movie. The very definition of a "Switch your brain off" action film.

It's full of plot holes and nonsense...



Spoiler



Why, in the name of god, when you've got the man who's your number 1 target, who you've sent 3 Terminators back through time to kill, right in your very lair with a freakin' army of killer machines all around, in a T800 god damn _factory_, do you only use one single Terminator to try and kill him? It's positively retarded.

Somehow Skynet knows that Kyle Reese is John Connor's father...!?
Ok, lets say there's a reason for that, but he's by the film's own admission Reese is a target for termination. They've captured him and can kill him at any time, but for some reason keep him alive in order to set a trap... So, Skynet has two ways to kill Connor here, directly, or by proxy by killing his father, but they take neither action? 

For some reason, a helicopter can just fly in past any defenses Skynet has, and whisk out with their 2 top targets, without meeting a single bit of resistance, not even a single shot fired? No HK sent after them, nothing.



God, there's just too many stupid things for me to list here, it's a baffling, idiotic shambles of a plot, just utterly terrible... They should have just called it "Terminator: Stupid Things Happen" and be done with it.

The action was great, it was quite enjoyable in that regard, but this was the most downright stupid Terminator film yet, and after T3 that's saying a lot.


----------



## demontamer (Jun 29, 2009)

I haven't see the film yet,but I really don't like Christian Bale...I found him not so talented as an actor...If the producers would be more accurate in casting,instead of pay a lot of money for an actor that seems good only when he wear a mask(batman)...well I know that in Hollywood is plenty of young good actors,and I'm absolutely sure that was not Christian Bale the highlight of the film...

The highlight is that the film is called Terminator...and there's a computer graphic old Schwarzy near the end...I think that NOONE cares about who had to play John Connor...

That's only my opinion...I really love Nearly all The Terminator Saga...so I'll watch the Salvation..but I'll always think that Christian Bale is just an average actor...and nothing more...


----------



## synrgy (Jun 29, 2009)

demontamer said:


> That's only my opinion...I really love Nearly all The Terminator Saga...so I'll watch the Salvation..but I'll always think that Christian Bale is just an average actor...and nothing more...


 
Uhm...

He fucking *PWNS* Nick Stahl, at a minimum.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 30, 2009)

Karl Hungus said:


> Saw it yesterday, and while I enjoyed the action... this was one absolutely fucking retarded movie. The very definition of a "Switch your brain off" action film.
> 
> It's full of plot holes and nonsense...
> 
> ...


 It's really rather insulting how little thought they put into the plot of this movie. Hell, this movie didn't even contain any time travel, and they STILL managed to fuck up the already shaky time-travel element of the previous movies.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 30, 2009)

OK, i finally saw it. I actually really enjoyed every part of the movie EXCEPT the last line. That one single line ruined the entire thing


----------



## petereanima (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah, the last thing happening in this movie is real cheese...but i didnt really care, because: do you remember T2? ""? that was ÜBER-cheese and i still love that movie.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 1, 2009)

finally got around to seeing it, haha.

to be honest, it wasn't as good as i was hoping it would be. it felt a bit awkward in the beginning, bouncing back and fourth between different people and stuff. i feel there were too many gigantic coincidences throughout the whole movie. 

several things annoyed me, however.



Spoiler



everyone is a crack shot while shooting a shotgun/grenade launcher one-handed while running or hanging off the side of a car

that scene when the towtruck's cable thing swings that motorcycle terminator into the engine of the HK. while awesome, imo that was almost as bad as the scene in transporter 2 where the guy drives his car over some jump to knock a bomb of the bottom of his car. just too ridiculous.

also, apparently the terminators dont know how to just punch through someone's head, they always feel the need to toss people about and not actually kill them, and then loose them and chase after them.

wtf at molten steel not killing the terminator, that always worked like a charm in the older movies, even with the more advanced terminators.

also, one thing thats annoyed the hell out of me in most of the newer movies-- in the first terminator, kyle reese shoots the terminator with a shotgun and it knocks him over. in the 3rd and 4th terminator movies, the terminators get shot by FUCKING GRENADE LAUNCHERS and they keep walking like nothing happened, wtf. hell, a pipe bomb completely blew up the terminator in the first movie, which is supposed to be the same model as the one in the end of salvation.

also, apparently the t800's are nuclear powered now, didn't they have some sort of nitrogen fuel cell in the 3rd one?

as far as the story goes, i thought the whole half terminator, half man bit was kinda dumb, i was hoping john connor would be like the main character, as he is supposed to be like the savior of mankind, but his role was the kind of role that just about any military commando could have filled.


----------

